# After Dinner



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Well let's see how this looks. After dinner DPG Baez. Another fine Pepin out by the pool. Yea it was dark out so I had to use the flash...


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice Pepin by the pool !!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good choice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You cant beat Pepin by the pool!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

ok, now your going to make me go smoke something...how bout this san cristobal yeah! well since thats what im smoking right now to late to stop me


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

yum!!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice! Great long ash too !


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

nice smoke


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

sweet nice pics


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice ash. looks like a nice night


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I want to see the pool


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pics!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice pics. Great way to end a day.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a great stick - nice way to wind down after dinner.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> I want to see the pool


Will do next time... It's still so damn hot out during the day to sit out and enjoy a good smoke. Of course I have resorted to sitting on the steps in the pool a few times and enjoying a smoke...


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I thought this would be about the Punch "After Dinner" churchill.. One of the last times the wife went out with me she grabbed one of them, she said "Its after dinner isn't it?"


----------

